# برنامج تحويلات هندسية



## الجدى (17 أبريل 2007)

لاشك أن لدى أى مهندس تحويلات من نظام إلى نظام ,فإنه قد يحتاج إلى بعض المعادلات, مثال ذلك تحويلات درجات الحرارة, مثل التحويل من الدرجة المئوية إلى الدرجة الفهرنهايتية أو فى النظام ذاته , لذا أقدم لكم هذا الموقع الذى يحوى على الكثير من التحويلات بالاضافة إلى برنامج تحويل جميل جدا ً و فعال .
 و يمكن تنزيله من الموقع نفسه ​ 
اسم الموقع و البرنامج على الرابط التالى ::1: 

http://www.simetric.co.uk/​


----------



## محمد 1000 (17 أبريل 2007)

تسلم يا جميل


----------



## غربة وطن (18 أبريل 2007)

محمد طلعت الجدى 
.
.
.
رائع ... سلمت vbmenu_register("postmenu_402394", true);


----------



## kamal007 (24 أبريل 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/13930169/UnitConvertFull.rar

RarPass: bearslinks99


----------



## الجدى (11 يونيو 2007)

kamal007 قال:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/13930169/UnitConvertFull.rar
> 
> RarPass: bearslinks99


 
شكرا يا اخى العزيز وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الجدى (11 يونيو 2007)

غربة وطن قال:


> محمد طلعت الجدى
> .
> .
> .
> رائع ... سلمت vbmenu_register("postmenu_402394", true);


 

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## الجدى (11 يونيو 2007)

محمد 1000 قال:


> تسلم يا جميل


 
شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/كرم ماجورة (11 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الميكانيكا (12 يونيو 2007)

هذا البرنامج اكثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثر من رائع 
ومشكور جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------



## medo911111 (12 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ريمون عدلي (12 يونيو 2007)

اخي المهندس محمد طلعت شكرا علي المجهود الرائع وهذا ما كنت اتوقعه من مهندس فز مثلك وشكراااااااا


----------



## الجدى (12 يونيو 2007)

مهندس/كرم ماجورة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
و جزاكم الله خيرا ً و بارك الله لنا فيكم و نتمنى أن نستفيد منه ​


----------



## الجدى (12 يونيو 2007)

الميكانيكا قال:


> هذا البرنامج اكثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثر من رائع
> ومشكور جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا


 
*عفوا ً و نرجو أن نستفيد من بعضنا البعض *​


----------



## الجدى (12 يونيو 2007)

medo911111 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 
*عفوا ً و نتمنى أن نستفيد جميعا ً *​


----------



## الجدى (12 يونيو 2007)

ريمون عدلي قال:


> اخي المهندس محمد طلعت شكرا علي المجهود الرائع وهذا ما كنت اتوقعه من مهندس فز مثلك وشكراااااااا


 
عفوا ً مهندس ريمون عدلى و نتمنى أن نستفيد من بعضنا البعض ​


----------



## الباحثة الصغيرة (12 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً .........، و عندي طلب بسيط إذا ممكن ؟!

أريد برنامج Microsoft Visio 2003 إن أمكن معك ذلك، و لك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## الجدى (13 يونيو 2007)

الباحثة الصغيرة قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً .........، و عندي طلب بسيط إذا ممكن ؟!
> 
> أريد برنامج Microsoft Visio 2003 إن أمكن معك ذلك، و لك جزيل الشكر.


 
و جزاكم من الخير مثله و بارك الله لنا فيكم و إليكى رابط عن visio 2007

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=37212&highlight=visio​


----------



## بولا (13 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmedoraby (14 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيره


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (14 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووورررررررررررر


----------



## الجدى (17 يونيو 2007)

بولا قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 
عفوا و شكرا على المرور ​


----------



## الجدى (17 يونيو 2007)

ahmedoraby قال:


> جزاكم الله خيره


 
و جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله لنا فيكم ​


----------



## الجدى (17 يونيو 2007)

mohamed abouzahra قال:


> مشكوووووورررررررررررر


 
عفواو شكرا على المرور​


----------



## ابو زياد القاسمى (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## miree82 (18 يونيو 2007)

والله البرنامج رائغ وتشكر جهود الشباب


----------



## الجدى (19 يونيو 2007)

ابو زياد القاسمى قال:


> جزاك الله خير


 
نشكركم على المرور و بارك الله لنا فيكم و جزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## الجدى (19 يونيو 2007)

miree82 قال:


> والله البرنامج رائغ وتشكر جهود الشباب


 
نشكركم على المرور ​


----------



## كونكورد (19 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا اخى العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (21 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووررررررررر


----------



## مهندس يوسف دسوقي (1 يوليو 2007)

جا الله خيرا ونفع الله بك الامه الاسلاميه


----------



## الجدى (29 يوليو 2007)

كونكورد قال:


> شكرا يا اخى العزيز وبارك الله فيك


 
عفوا و بارك الله فبك أخى


----------



## mody_4love (29 يوليو 2007)

كرا علي هذا البرنامج الرائع فهو متميز حقا و فريد و لم يسبق ان قام به احد من قبل


----------



## eaaaazizo (30 يوليو 2007)

لك كل الشكر ولكن المتاح هو نسخة تجريبية ولسيت النسخة الكاملة من البرنامج ارجو الافادة؟؟؟؟


----------



## eaaaazizo (30 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم مشكور الاخ الكريم على المجهود ولكني احتاج الى النسخة الكاملة من البرنامج او crack


----------



## miree82 (30 يوليو 2007)

انا لدي برنامج تحويلات هندسية رائع 
وها قد ادرجته في هذا الرابط


----------



## miree82 (30 يوليو 2007)

ارجو ان اكون استطعت ارفاق الملف هذه المرة


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (30 يوليو 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mechanical_eng (1 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## mechanical_eng (1 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج


----------



## تامر محمد عباس علي (14 أغسطس 2007)

Please, send it to me I could not get it, Many thanks, TAMER M. ABBAS ALI


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (11 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الجدى (15 نوفمبر 2007)

mody_4love قال:


> كرا علي هذا البرنامج الرائع فهو متميز حقا و فريد و لم يسبق ان قام به احد من قبل


 
عفوا و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 نوفمبر 2007)

برنامج رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 ديسمبر 2009)

محمد طلعت الجدى قال:


> لاشك أن لدى أى مهندس تحويلات من نظام إلى نظام ,فإنه قد يحتاج إلى بعض المعادلات, مثال ذلك تحويلات درجات الحرارة, مثل التحويل من الدرجة المئوية إلى الدرجة الفهرنهايتية أو فى النظام ذاته , لذا أقدم لكم هذا الموقع الذى يحوى على الكثير من التحويلات بالاضافة إلى برنامج تحويل جميل جدا ً و فعال .
> 
> و يمكن تنزيله من الموقع نفسه ​
> اسم الموقع و البرنامج على الرابط التالى ::1:
> ...


 
مشكور مهندس محمد طلعت الجدي
بارك الله فيك ..
ما شاء الله عطاء قديم.. متجدد ودائم.

وفقك الله أخي الكريم.​


----------



## الجدى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> مشكور مهندس محمد طلعت الجدي
> 
> بارك الله فيك ..
> ما شاء الله عطاء قديم.. متجدد ودائم.​
> ...


 نشكركم د.محمد على مرور الطيب و بارك الله فيكم و وفقنا الله و إياكم للتى هى أحسن


----------

